# Bike Stores in Ireland



## rideronthestorm (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey, anyone out there in Ireland know a bike store where I can get a red or white set of Formula R1 brakes. Any decent bike stores in Limerick City area?


----------



## gazzej (Mar 21, 2006)

Have you tried asking here?: http://tinyurl.com/yjmkkm6


----------

